# Pix Max Cutter Help



## retro alley (May 30, 2011)

I bought a pix max Cutter and it has do drivers or software.

Firstly, is there somewhere I can download the drivers and also what software can I run it from. I currently have craft robo and silhouette cameo which come with their own design package. What is the cheapest option for me, not ready to invest in the likes of coral draw.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

retro alley said:


> I bought a pix max Cutter and it has do drivers or software.
> 
> Firstly, is there somewhere I can download the drivers and also what software can I run it from. I currently have craft robo and silhouette cameo which come with their own design package. What is the cheapest option for me, not ready to invest in the likes of coral draw.
> 
> Many thanks in advance





Try this (but no guarantees as I've never owned a Pixmax cutter! ) ...




> http://winchiphead.com/download/CH341/CH341SER.ZIP



*Instructions *(for SignCut, but should apply generally):


To install the USB driver once it has been downloaded, u_nplug the USB cable from your computer_ then _open_ the downloaded file and _extract all files_. Then click on the folder named _CH341SER_, once that folder is open click on _SETUP.exe_ A window will open on your computer screen where you need to click on _INSTALL_ to install the driver. Once installed, _connect the USB to your computer_ then you should find a new COM port in the cutter setup window in SignCut for your cutter. (Click settings then cutter to open the setup window) 


As far as software goes, I think you'll be very limited as the website says -_ 'PixMax vinyl cutter is only compatible with the following cutting software: SignCut, Flexi11, ArtCut and SignMaster.'_

The bottom line is: Never buy a cutter without the drivers!_ 
_


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

retro alley said:


> I bought a pix max Cutter and it has do drivers or software.
> 
> Firstly, is there somewhere I can download the drivers and also what software can I run it from. I currently have craft robo and silhouette cameo which come with their own design package. What is the cheapest option for me, not ready to invest in the likes of coral draw.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


You can find answer to all your questions here:
https://www.signshop.com/graphic/digital-printing/easy-cut-software-upgrade/


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

this is free (any malware/virus alerts are a false positive)
try the corresponding sized redsail cutter
if not try:
it comes with a second execute in the folder in the start menu called 'uscutter drivers' 
click that and find the matching numbers (size) only from your pixmax, and install those
open up the main program and it should be your default cutter, if not select it from the list
manual here

for $60usd you can pick up a much newer/supported program called scal (sure cuts alot) here


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

retro alley said:


> I bought a pix max Cutter and it has do drivers or software.
> 
> Firstly, is there somewhere I can download the drivers and also what software can I run it from. I currently have craft robo and silhouette cameo which come with their own design package. What is the cheapest option for me, not ready to invest in the likes of coral draw.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Can we assume you are in the UK?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Reymond said:


> You can find answer to all your questions here:
> https://www.signshop.com/graphic/digital-printing/easy-cut-software-upgrade/



This tends to confuse a lot of potential users. As far as I am aware Easy cut studio is actually the same as sure cuts a lot is it not?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

ukracer said:


> This tends to confuse a lot of potential users. As far as I am aware Easy cut studio is actually the same as sure cuts a lot is it not?





From the net: 



_'Easy Cut Studio is a re-branded version of SCAL... with SCAL's permission.'_

Personally, I use SCAL 5 (by Craftedge) and find the Craftedge website far better than the sparse EasyCut website. It has lots more info and an excellent support forum.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ukracer said:


> This tends to confuse a lot of potential users. As far as I am aware Easy cut studio is actually the same as sure cuts a lot is it not?





webtrekker said:


> From the net:
> _'Easy Cut Studio is a re-branded version of SCAL... with SCAL's permission.'_
> 
> Personally, I use SCAL 5 (by Craftedge) and find the Craftedge website far better than the sparse EasyCut website. It has lots more info and an excellent support forum.




i did not know that, thanks to you both

updated post and link in my above post


----------

